# PC hängt sich auf



## Katalysator (23. August 2006)

Hallo, habe folgendes Problem,
mein Rechner hängt sich immer wieder auf, mal direkt nach dem starten, mal erst nach ein paar Stunden. am häufigsten fällt es mir aber auf, wenn ich das Internet benutze. Es ist aber auch schon beim brennen einer Cd vorgekommen.

Folgende Daten
AMD Athlon 1,4 Ghz
256 MB DDR-RAM
G-Force 2 MX
Windows XP Professional SP2
Motherboard: QDI Kudoz7

Achso, Virenscan hab ich schon etliche Male durchgeführt, auch im abgesicherten Modus, nix gefunden.
Hab ausserdem den Rechner auch schon neu installiert. Problem weiterhin vorhanden.


----------



## liquidbeats (24. August 2006)

Speicher un Festplatten schonmal Überprüft?
Ich habe hier auch einen Rechner der sich immer wieder aufhängt, mal bei Winamp, mal bei irgendeiner Software oder eben im Internet. Auch kommt es vor das er sich  einfachmal so ausschaltet.
Das Problem sind Defekte Ram-Riegel.

Grüße


----------



## Katalysator (24. August 2006)

Festplatte habe ich schon überprüft
und beim Speichertest (memtest) habe ich immer das Gefühl er würde bei ca.80 Prozent aufhören und dann geht nichts mehr.
vielleicht sollte ich mir mal nen neuen Speicher zulegen


----------



## Iceripper (24. August 2006)

Hi,

hast du mal die Temperatur bzw.die Lüfter von Netzteil, CPU, Grafikkarte und gegebenfalls der North/Southbridge überprüft?

Ich hatte auch mal das Problem mit den von dir beschriebenen Systemabstürzen.
War im Endeffekt der CPU-Lüfter der ncith mehr richtig gedreht hat.

Mfg Andy


----------



## saila (25. August 2006)

Hi,

das können Kabelverbindungen sein, Arbeitsspeicher oder aber auch die Festplatte selbst. Es kann aber auch ein mögliches neues Hardwareteil sein, welches nicht korrekt bzgl. Software installiert ist.

Wenn keine neuen Hardwareteile eingebaut wurden, 
die Kabelverbindungen relativ neu sind (nicht älter als 3 Jahre),
das Netzteil keine Macke hat,
die Festplatte nicht lauter bzw. keine besonderne Geräusche von sich gibt gegenüber der Zeit  vor dem einfrieren, ist es eindeutig der Arbeitsspeicher oder das Netzteil.

Wenn jedoch die Festplatte mehr Geräusche von sich gibt als zuvor, kann es auch daran liegen. Ist es das auch nicht, würde ich zuerst an das Netzteil denken und dort den Fehler vermuten. Zwischendurch ein neues schaden zudem nicht.

Ansonsten bleibt dann der Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Katalysator (11. September 2006)

also, das netztteil is neu, da es mir vor kuzem weggeschmorrt ist, weil der lüfter versagt hat
festplatte habe ich auch ausgetauscht
grafikkarte getauscht
netzwerkkarte getauscht
arbeitsspeicher is neu
cpu temperatur 48 grad
keine sonstige neue hardware die nicht ordnungsgemäß installiert ist
fehler tritt immer noch auf, ich brauch nur ca 5 min im icq sein und schon is vorbei.

vielleicht das mainboard?


----------



## saila (11. September 2006)

Evtl. läuft der Puffer über durch Icq. Am besten ICQ über Software entfernen und neu installieren. Vesteht sich von selbst, nach Deinstallation den PC neu zu starten und auch nach der Neuinstallation von Icq.

Starte mal Icq und seh im vorfeld in der Systemauslastung nach (strg + alt + entf) und dann auf den Karteireiter "Systemleistung". 

Oder ist das einfrieren auch dann der Fall, wenn kein ICQ läuft?


----------



## Katalysator (14. September 2006)

also an icq direkt wirds nicht liegen, da es auch passiert wenn icq nicht gestartet ist.
es kann aber icq gestartet sein und der rechner bleibt stunden an.
der Fehler tritt nur dann auf, *wenn ich damit arbeite (irgendwas eingebe*), wenn ich den Rechner nur stehen lasse und nichts damit mache, würde er wahrscheinlich so lange anbleiben, bis ich ihn ausschalte


----------

